# Fur Value



## deerslayer7mm (Dec 14, 2006)

Is there any fur value at all for gray squirrels and cottontails? I skin them out to get the meat and have nothing to do with the furs, so they usually go to waste.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You can still trade squirrel tails to the Mepps Co. for spinners!


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

REALLY!?!?!?!

If this is true, I could be in heaven!!

Where do I sign up for this and is there a website I can get details?

Paige


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

nevermind I went to the mepps site and it was right there thanks for bringing this to our attention.

Paige


----------

